# Links



## Grayhead (Feb 4, 2006)

OK My site is published and about to go live. Finally got my merchant account set up. I saw in a previous post where Rodney spoke about Links and to do it off the board. I do not want to PM asking everybody if they want to link to my site. So anybody interested in exchanging links please PM me.
I am selling dog clothing and am not competeing for any of your buisness. My links page is done and will be published tonight. 

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jason, you may want to try a different market for getting links. Instead of getting links from other t-shirt companies, why not work on get relevant links from sites about dogs?

Congrats on your site launch.


----------



## bocajon (Mar 17, 2006)

This is perfect timing. I also am interested in learning about links. I read and have a basic idea of how linking works. Link farms are bad..ok I get that but how do you go about getting people to link to your site without creating or getting involved with link farming?


----------



## kilerb (Jul 26, 2005)

What is link farming?


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

kilerb said:


> What is link farming?


http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/L/link_farming.html


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Grayhead said:


> OK My site is published and about to go live. Finally got my merchant account set up. I saw in a previous post where Rodney spoke about Links and to do it off the board. I do not want to PM asking everybody if they want to link to my site. So anybody interested in exchanging links please PM me.
> I am selling dog clothing and am not competeing for any of your buisness. My links page is done and will be published tonight.
> 
> Thanks


Cute! Now what's the name of your four-legged model? Looking forward to seeing what tips are posted in the thread you started. Susan


----------



## BLANKDOGTEES (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi:
Your site looks great--really well designed and easy to navigate. Great designs too!


----------

